# Thank you everyone! This thread is now officially closed! :)



## Luella

*STATUS: ONLINE! Accepting 3 groups (18 ppl). Thanks for all the support! My wishlist feels so small now~

THINGS CHANGED:

- Last day! with the addition of the Cute Set. Thank you everyone!

My work called and I may be finally returning next week so I must play this game normally as much as possible!

- Wishlist updated!*


___>>>
Not required of course but I would love to catalog more of: My wishlist! 

Nook Miles Items and Items can't reorder that are listed I am willing to buy w/ IGB/NMTs

[Post to get your spot in and then edit to name the item(s) and color] ((Thanks so much btw!!))
___>>>


~NOTES~

- From getting here until leaving if you are cataloging a lot of the items it will take over an hour to complete. Please come expecting to take awhile / wait awhile!

I'll DM you when you are almost up and if you don't respond within 15 minutes I'm moving on to the next person. You can reply back later and get dibs after the people I've alerted after you.

_____

- Except for items you would like others to catalog/my wishlist *PLEASE COME WITH AN EMPTY INVENTORY! *

I have color coded areas! Just remember which color you parked at and don't put your stuff down on a claimed color.

*And free DIYs at the front storage area as well. Max x2 of NEW recipes for you. Please allow others the chance to learn what you have already.

Storage is considered an area for the other people to catalog as well!!!*
_____

- Please stay tidy! Put things back in the correct area best as you can.
______

- I am allowing *6 guests at a time*! 4 at once, next 2 in 15 min stagger.
______

You are able to catalog everything here no limits!!! Just come and enjoy!

*Bolded = Most recently added*

Clothes~
- Mini pleather bag +Sacoche bag + Outdoor backpack + Pleather Fringe + Faux-fur bag + Evening bag (All of these are grouped together same spot)
*- Meme Shirt
- Traveler's backpack*

Furniture/Misc ~

- Antique furniture (all colors)
- Rattan furniture (all colors)
- Diner furniture (all colors) ((Neon signs and 2 clocks that don't match a set color are grouped together))
- Imperal Set (all colors) ((Lanterns, Dining Tables/Chairs, and Shelves have their own areas))
- *Cute Set (all colors) ((clocks are in their own areas))*
- Bathroom sinks
- All 3 arcade machines
- Elaborate kimono stands
- Floor lights
- Rocket lamps
- Soft-serve lamps
- Train sets
- Pinball machines
- Knife Blocks
- Stand mixers
- Espresso machines + stovetops + grinder
- Fortune-telling set
- Coffee cups
- Cypress bath + whirlpool bath
- Automatic washer
- Billiard tables + dartboard
- Menu chalkboards
- Board Games
- Hi-end stereo + Hi-fi stereo + Jukebox
- Cardboard boxes
- Accessories stands
- Cat towers + grass
- Amps
- Candy machines
- Popcorn machines
- Street organs
- Hamster cages
- Bottle ships
- Colorful wheels
- Double-door refrigerators
- Mixers
- Deluxe washers
- Sand castles
- Chessboards
- Book stands
- Screens
- Bathroom towel racks
- Aluminum breefcases
- Pop-up toasters
- Globes
- Skull doorplates
- Kitchen Islands
- Pot Racks
- Microwaves
- Picnic Basket
- Long bathtub (located near the beginning area on the right)
- Shaved-ice maker
- Gas Range
- Laptop
- Soup Kettle
- Dolly
- Toy box
- Portable record player
- Rice cooker
- Fancy violin
- Book stands
- Clothes closet
- Surfboard
- Shower booth
- Sea globe + Snow globe
- Box sofas + Box corner sofas
- Pet food bowl + beds
- Changing room
- Refrigerator
- Harp
- Cello
- Shower set + Towel rack
- Cuckoo clock
- System Kitchen
- Claw-foot tub
- Throwback Rocket
- Desk mirror
- Dish-drying rack
- Incense burner
- Macrame tapestry
- Mini fridge
- Anthurium plant
- Seving Cart
- Beach chairs/balls/towel + life rings
- Grand Pianos
*- Fooseball tables
- Double couches
- Microscopes + Lab experiment*

Comment here and I will DM you and like your post when it's your turn!


----------



## th8827

I would like to stop by. I will bring Imperial items.


----------



## Edge

Hi, I have a few items on your wishlist and would like to come and catalog.


----------



## nintendog

Hello! I would really like to catalog the antique set and floor lights. I have a few scattered items from your wishlist and an assortment of white and red cute set items I can bring in exchange.


----------



## Luella

th8827 said:


> I would like to stop by. I will bring Imperial items.



Thank you! DM'd!



Edge said:


> Hi, I have a few items on your wishlist and would like to come and catalog.



Thank you! You'll be after th8827.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

Interested in cataloguing dreamy dresses, fairy dresses, antique furniture in black and brown  

I can let you catalog my pink air circulator, brown amp, alto saxophone, green automatic washer, soccer ball, colourful beach ball, white beach chair, beach towel, and leisure bottles ship. I also have a few more items if you’d prefer to catalog more


----------



## Luella

nintendog said:


> Hello! I would really like to catalog the antique set and floor lights. I have a few scattered items from your wishlist and an assortment of white and red cute set items I can bring in exchange.



You'll be third!


----------



## Feather Orb

Interested as well, though no rush. Going through your wishlist now to see what I might have for you.


----------



## Luella

s i r e n t i c said:


> Interested in cataloguing dreamy dresses, fairy dresses, antique furniture in black and brown
> 
> I can let you catalog my pink air circulator, brown amp, alto saxophone, green automatic washer, soccer ball, colourful beach ball, white beach chair, beach towel, and leisure bottles ship. I also have a few more items if you’d prefer to catalog more



Thank you! Bring whatever you'd like.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Oh I'd love to come along! I can bring by a lot of cute series things for you to catalog and some other stuff. Just go ahead and message me when it's my turn! I think it's really nice of you to let people do this. <3


----------



## amemome

I think I have a bunch of the items you're looking to catalog. i know this is a lot but can I catalog everything you're offering?


----------



## ConiBear

can i come catalog all the antique furnitures, floor lamps, kimono stand and pinball machine?

will bring you the following:
yellow wall-mounted tv (20in)
Blue Automatic washer
blue candy machine
blue clothes closet
blue diner mini table
black diner counter table
diner neon clock - green and white

and more.......!


----------



## Luella

Feather Orb said:


> Interested as well, though no rush. Going through your wishlist now to see what I might have for you.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## brangein

Hello, interested to catalog rocket lamps, pinball machines, arcades, antique furniture~ Will bring 10+ items on your wish list


----------



## Luella

Ruby Rose said:


> Oh I'd love to come along! I can bring by a lot of cute series things for you to catalog and some other stuff. Just go ahead and message me when it's my turn! I think it's really nice of you to let people do this. <3



Aw shucks! A lot of people helped me here so I'm just returning the favor.



amemome said:


> I think I have a bunch of the items you're looking to catalog. i know this is a lot but can I catalog everything you're offering?



Everyone can catalogue everything! That's why I said please be patient. Lol



ConiBear said:


> can i come catalog all the antique furnitures, floor lamps and pinball machine? looking into your wishlist and see what i can offer, update in a bit



Bring whatever you'd like! And you may catalogue everything. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



brangein said:


> Hello, interested to catalog rocket lamps, pinball machines, arcades, antique furniture~ Will bring 10+ items on your wish list



Thank you! You are free to catalog everything if you'd like!


----------



## starlightsong

Oh wow, you have a lot of furniture I'd love to catalogue! I can let you catalogue my white and pink accessory stands, pink and light blue anthurium plants, white automatic washer, basketball, white barbecue, monotone basic teacher's desk, colorful beach ball, yellow box corner sofa, and pink cassette player if those haven't already been offered to you.


----------



## Luella

starlightsong said:


> Oh wow, you have a lot of furniture I'd love to catalogue! I can let you catalogue my white and pink accessory stands, pink and light blue anthurium plants, white automatic washer, basketball, white barbecue, monotone basic teacher's desk, colorful beach ball, yellow box corner sofa, and pink cassette player if those haven't already been offered to you.



Haha honestly people are awesome and bringing quite a few things. Won't be able to update the list for awhile. 

But it's ok! Bring what you want/can. It's all good~


----------



## Bellfont

Oh wow are still cataloguing


----------



## cocoacat

Interested in cataloging quite a few of your items! Especially the kimono stands and floor lights.  I can definitely bring several items from your wishlist.


----------



## Luella

Bellfont said:


> Oh wow are still cataloguing



Yes! There's just a line is all. You'll get a DM and a like on your post when it's your turn.



cocoacat said:


> Interested in cataloging quite a few of your items! Especially the kimono stands and floor lights.  I can definitely bring several items from your wishlist.



Thank you! Will DM and like your post when it's your turn.


----------



## LuvDolphin

I would love to come!


----------



## windfall

I'm interested in cataloguing the elaborate kimono stands and a few other things :3 
I'll make sure to bring stuff on your wishlist! Just need to go through my storage, but I know I have some white cute items, two street organ variations and sewing machine colours on your list.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Whoa! I'd love to join! I don't mind waiting for however long. And I'll bring something with me for you to catalog. Thank you in advance!


----------



## morthael

Interested in cataloguing as well!! I’ll look through your wishlist to see what I can bring too!


----------



## Luella

LuvDolphin said:


> I would love to come!



Will DM you when it's your turn!



windfall said:


> I'm interested in cataloguing the elaborate kimono stands and a few other things :3
> I'll make sure to bring stuff on your wishlist! Just need to go through my storage, but I know I have some white cute items, two street organ variations and sewing machine colours on your list.



Appreciate it! Thank you! Will alert you when it's your turn.



RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Whoa! I'd love to join! I don't mind waiting for however long. And I'll bring something with me for you to catalog. Thank you in advance!



Thanks for the patience!


----------



## amemome

I can bring the following (my pockets are full but i have more off your wishlist):

- bathroom towel rack (silver)
- coffee cup (floral)
- cute music player (white)
- cute vanity (white)
- dish-drying rack (white)
- director's chair (light-brown, natural)
- double sofa (white)
- drum set (cosmo black, smooth white)
- espresso maker (red)
- fishing boat flag *x2* (nintenmaru and marufukumaru)
- floating-biope planter (artistic)
- folding-floor lamp (light green)
- freezer (beige)
- glass holder with candle (red)
- hamster cage (brown)
- heart doorplate (green)
- humidifier (blue)
- lantern (gold)
- light switch (gray)
- mixer (carrots)
- old sewing machine (black)
- paper lantern (natural wood, plain)
- pedal board (green)
- pet bed (dark brown, white)
- pop-up toaster (yellow)
- popcorn machine (pink)
- portable record player (pink)
- pot rack (pop)
- pro tape recorder (brown)
- protein shaker bottle (strawberry flavored)
- rice cooker (berry red)
- safe (white)
- school desk (natural, silver)
- serving cart (black)
- sewing machine (black)
- sewing project (yellow)
- shaded floor lamp (pink)
- skeleton
- studio wall spotlight (purple)


(note: for some of the items with colors that are similar, i'm really struggling to see my game colors so they might not be different and for that I apologize!)


----------



## Luella

morthael said:


> Interested in cataloguing as well!! I’ll look through your wishlist to see what I can bring too!



Cool! Thank you!



amemome said:


> I can bring the following (my pockets are full but i have more off your wishlist):
> 
> - bathroom towel rack (silver)
> - coffee cup (floral)
> - cute music player (white)
> - cute vanity (white)
> - dish-drying rack (white)
> - director's chair (light-brown, natural)
> - double sofa (white)
> - drum set (cosmo black, smooth white)
> - espresso maker (red)
> - fishing boat flag *x2* (nintenmaru and marufukumaru)
> - floating-biope planter (artistic)
> - folding-floor lamp (light green)
> - freezer (beige)
> - glass holder with candle (red)
> - hamster cage (brown)
> - heart doorplate (green)
> - humidifier (blue)
> - lantern (gold)
> - light switch (gray)
> - mixer (carrots)
> - old sewing machine (black)
> - paper lantern (natural wood, plain)
> - pedal board (green)
> - pet bed (dark brown, white)
> - pop-up toaster (yellow)
> - popcorn machine (pink)
> - portable record player (pink)
> - pot rack (pop)
> - pro tape recorder (brown)
> - protein shaker bottle (strawberry flavored)
> - rice cooker (berry red)
> - safe (white)
> - school desk (natural, silver)
> - serving cart (black)
> - sewing machine (black)
> - sewing project (yellow)
> - shaded floor lamp (pink)
> - skeleton
> - studio wall spotlight (purple)
> 
> 
> (note: for some of the items with colors that are similar, i'm really struggling to see my game colors so they might not be different and for that I apologize!)



I feel a little bad because I won't update my list for a lil while. But thank you for the stuff! Feel free to bring whatever you'd like. I appreciate it.

LOCKING THE THREAD FROM HERE TO UPDATE LIST!


----------



## Luella

And bumpa-doo, open again!!!


----------



## xxxxnatalie

I'd like to come! looking at the list

I can bring the:
orange amp
pink box sofa
white candle 
white cushion 
blue cyprus plant
white floating-biotype planter
red brick garden faucet
blue macrame tapestry
polka dot plastic pool
throwback gothic mirror black 
blue toybox
blue wizard cap


----------



## deadsire

Interested please


----------



## Luella

xxxxnatalie said:


> I'd like to come! looking at the list





deadsire said:


> Interested please



First 2

Will DM you both soon.


----------



## Noodledude

I would like to visit


----------



## ConiBear

can i come visit again to catalog the full rattan set? i will bring over fancy kimono set


----------



## Luella

Noodledude said:


> I would like to visit





ConiBear said:


> can i come visit again to catalog the full rattan set? i will bring over fancy kimono set



Group #2 which means I will pause for a bit after this group. 

You will get a DM after my first group with  dodo code.


----------



## corlee1289

Interested as well~ I’ll wait for a updated list before seeing what I have.


----------



## Luella

ConiBear said:


> can i come visit again to catalog the full rattan set? i will bring over fancy kimono set



Oh I saw you yesterday right? Third guest for the 1st group then. DMing you now.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



corlee1289 said:


> Interested as well~ I’ll wait for a updated list before seeing what I have.


Actually one person will be a 3rd guest as they were here yesterday as well. So you can be part of the 2nd group before I pause.


----------



## Seira

I’d love to stop by!


----------



## kylab115

I'd love to come catalogue! I can bring white garden lantern, incense burner, yellow lantern, white marble bathtub, macrame tapestry and menu chalkboard for you to catalogue!


----------



## Luella

Seira said:


> I’d love to stop by!





kylab115 said:


> I'd love to come catalogue! I can bring white garden lantern, incense burner, yellow lantern, white marble bathtub, macrame tapestry and menu chalkboard for you to catalogue!



Hi guys! After the 2nd group before you I will pause to update my wishlist. But you will be the group upcoming when I come back.

Please respond to the DM I send later within 15min to hold your place.


----------



## astermallow

I'd love to come whenever there's room c: I'll check out your wishlist and edit if I have anything.
edit: I can bring a white cello, black and blue claw-foot tubs, fire pit, black harp, and brown system kitchen.


----------



## Noctis

I'd like to drop by please whenever there's time. I'll try to bring wishlist items that hopefully I haven't seen anyone mentioned yet


----------



## MrPolarBear

I would love to come by, will edit later to list items from your wish list.  Thanks!

EDIT: Items I am bringing from wishlist


Accessories stand (black)
Air circulator (black)
Beach ball (blue)
Box sofa (magenta)
Candy machine (yellow)
Cute wardrobe (blue)
Double-sided wall clock (black)
Fan (light blue)
Floating-biotope planter (black)
Garden lantern (white)
Incense burner (forest)
Mixer (kiwifruit)


----------



## P4ND0LF0

I would love to come! I have:

Piano bench (white)
Chalkboard (after school)
Climbing wall (blue)
Cute chair (sky blue)
Dinner chair (cream)
Wall-mounted candle (copper)
Throwback gothic mirror (black)
Toybox (green)
I hope I can come and catalog your items too!


----------



## Quack

I would like to come over if there’s time! I’ll make sure to check your wishlist soon


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'd love to stop by if there's room. Thanks!

e: Wishlist items I can bring:

Cute music player (red)
Cute sofa (white)
Cute wardrobe (red)
Espresso maker (yellow)
Foosball table (blue)
Heart doorplate (monotone)
Lantern (light blue)
Microwave (red)
Pedal board (pink)
Pet food bowl (blue)
Soup kettle (corn soup)
Tankless toilet (pink)
Toy box (green)
Typewriter (brown)


----------



## Luella

astermallow said:


> I'd love to come whenever there's room c: I'll check out your wishlist and edit if I have anything.
> edit: I can bring a white cello, black and blue claw-foot tubs, fire pit, black harp, and brown system kitchen.





Noctis said:


> I'd like to drop by please whenever there's time. I'll try to bring wishlist items that hopefully I haven't seen anyone mentioned yet



Hi! I'm attempting to contact group #1 after a wishlist update.

When they are nearing done/if I can't reach someone within 15ish min I will DM you in order.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



MrPolarBear said:


> I would love to come by, will edit later to list items from your wish list.  Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Items I am bringing from wishlist
> 
> 
> Accessories stand (black)
> Air circulator (black)
> Beach ball (blue)
> Box sofa (magenta)
> Candy machine (yellow)
> Cute wardrobe (blue)
> Double-sided wall clock (black)
> Fan (light blue)
> Floating-biotope planter (black)
> Garden lantern (white)
> Incense burner (forest)
> Mixer (kiwifruit)





P4ND0LF0 said:


> I would love to come! I have:
> 
> Candy machine (yellow)
> Chalkboard (after school)
> Climbing wall (blue)
> Cute chair (sky blue)
> Dinner chair (cream)
> Fan (light blue)
> Throwback gothic mirror (black)
> Toy box (green)
> I hope I can come and catalog your items too!



Hi! You have 2 groups ahead of you currently + a wishlist update break. I will DM you both at a later time with an extended 20min wait for a reply.


----------



## Treeleaf

I would like to come over! I can bring a few items from your wishlist.


----------



## Luella

Quack said:


> I would like to come over if there’s time! I’ll make sure to check your wishlist soon





~Kilza~ said:


> I'd love to stop by if there's room. Thanks!



Hi! You currently have 3 groups ahead of you + a wishlist update break.

You will be DM'd when the 3rd group is ending. Please respond within 15 min from then to hold your spot.

After this group there will be a wishlist update break right after!


----------



## Luella

Quack said:


> I would like to come over if there’s time! I’ll make sure to check your wishlist soon





~Kilza~ said:


> I'd love to stop by if there's room. Thanks!
> 
> e: Wishlist items I can bring:
> 
> Cute music player (red)
> Cute sofa (white)
> Cute wardrobe (red)
> Espresso maker (yellow)
> Foosball table (blue)
> Heart doorplate (monotone)
> Lantern (light blue)
> Microwave (red)
> Pedal board (pink)
> Pet food bowl (blue)
> Soup kettle (corn soup)
> Tankless toilet (pink)
> Toy box (green)
> Typewriter (brown)



UPDATE: After one group and a short break I will attempt to contact through DM.


----------



## Quack

Let me know when you’ve updated your wishlist! The beach towel is one item by the way, which you can customize.


----------



## Luella

Quack said:


> Let me know when you’ve updated your wishlist! The beach towel is one item by the way, which you can customize.


Really? Thanks for the heads up will update that later.

When I DM you guys the wishlist will have been newly updated!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Treeleaf said:


> I would like to come over! I can bring a few items from your wishlist.


Que ahead of you update before attempted DM:

- 1 group (current)
- Short break
- 1 group


----------



## th8827

I would like to come back to catalog the new things.

I got a few new items from your Wishlist.

To Catalog:
Menu Chalkboard (blue)
Antograph Cards (musician)
Globe (sepia)
Studio Wall Spotlight (white)
Shaved Ice Machine (silver)
Beach Towel
Barbeque (black)

You can keep:
Soup Kettel (Minestrone, I think. It is one of the red ones)
Sturdy Sewing Box (brown)
Analog Kitchen Scale (pink)

I also have a full set of 7 Cardboard boxes (normal, labeled, and the 5 fruits), if you want them. They are just taking up space in storage.


----------



## Luella

th8827 said:


> I would like to come back to catalog a the new things.
> 
> I got a few new items from your Wishlist.
> 
> To Catalog:
> Menu Chalkboard (blue)
> Antograph Cards (musician)
> Globe (sepia)
> Studio Wall Spotlight (white)
> Shaved Ice Machine (silver)
> 
> You can keep:
> Soup Kettel (Minestrone, I think. It is one of the red ones)
> Sturdy Sewing Box (brown)
> Analog Kitchen Scale (pink)
> 
> I also have a full set of 7 Cardboard boxes (normal, labeled, and the 5 fruits), if you want them. They are just taking up space in storage.



Hi again! When I have someone leave my current group I'll DM you the code before I go on a wishlist update break.

Have all cardboard boxes now. But thank you tho!


----------



## Nia

Hi! I would love to come catalog   I can let you catalog a cute diy table (red) cute wall-mounted clock (sky blue) cute wardrobe (blue) heart doorplate (monotone) fancy violin (white), and I have a red sewing machine that you can keep!


----------



## Luella

Treeleaf said:


> I would like to come over! I can bring a few items from your wishlist.





Nia said:


> Hi! I would love to come catalog   I can let you catalog a cute diy table (red) cute wall-mounted clock (sky blue) cute wardrobe (blue) heart doorplate (monotone) fancy violin (white), and I have a red sewing machine that you can keep!



Currently taking in one group and then I will contact you both via DM.


----------



## leming

Interested! And I can bring you a bunch of your wishlist items!


----------



## Luella

leming said:


> Interested! And I can bring you a bunch of your wishlist items!



Thank you! Current que wait for you is:

- 1 Group (current)
- 2nd group
- Wishlist update/short break

Will contact you thru DM later.


----------



## leming

Luella said:


> Thank you! Current que wait for you is:
> 
> - 1 Group (current)
> - 2nd group
> - Wishlist update/short break
> 
> Will contact you thru DM later.


It will take me some time to gather your wishlist items so others can skip ahead if I'm not ready yet!


----------



## s i r e n t i c

Interested in cataloging all colours of the rattan set and all colours of the stand mixer  
I can bring some furniture on your wishlist


----------



## Dufontee

I'd love to come by to catalog these:

- Antique furniture (all colors)
*- Rattan furniture (all colors)*
- Bathroom sinks
- Elaborate kimono stands
- Rocket lamps
- Soft-serve lamps
- Train sets
- Pinball machines
- *Stand mixers*

I have these for you to catalog:
Automatic Washer Pink
Beach Chair Black
Brine Shrimp Aquarium
Changing Room Black
Cute Bed Blue
Cute DIY Table Yellow
Cute Music Player Red
Cute Wall Mounted Clock Sky Blue
Cute Wardrobe Sky Blue
Cute Wardrobe Yellow
Cute Wardrobe Red
Double Door Refrigerator White
Electric Bass Ash Green
Gas Range Red
Street Organ Blue
Synthesizer Silver
Tankless Toilet


----------



## Luella

s i r e n t i c said:


> Interested in cataloging all colours of the rattan set and all colours of the stand mixer
> I can bring some furniture on your wishlist


Hi again! Will send you a DM now.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



leming said:


> Interested! And I can bring you a bunch of your wishlist items!





Dufontee said:


> I'd love to come by to catalog these:
> 
> - Antique furniture (all colors)
> *- Rattan furniture (all colors)*
> - Bathroom sinks
> - Elaborate kimono stands
> - Rocket lamps
> - Soft-serve lamps
> - Train sets
> - Pinball machines
> - *Stand mixers*
> 
> I have these for you to catalog:
> Automatic Washer Pink
> Beach Chair Black
> Brine Shrimp Aquarium
> Changing Room Black
> Cute Bed Blue
> Cute DIY Table Yellow
> Cute Music Player Red
> Cute Wall Mounted Clock Sky Blue
> Cute Wardrobe Sky Blue
> Cute Wardrobe Yellow
> Cute Wardrobe Red
> Double Door Refrigerator White
> Electric Bass Ash Green
> Gas Range Red
> Street Organ Blue
> Synthesizer Silver
> Tankless Toilet



Current que update:

- 1 group current
- 2nd group
- wishlist update/break

Will contact you both later thru DM.


----------



## leming

leming said:


> It will take me some time to gather your wishlist items so others can skip ahead if I'm not ready yet!


Filled my pockets with that I had in my inventory on your current wishlist. Happy to order more items on your wishlist after you update it!


----------



## madisonlane159

Hi! 


Luella said:


> STATUS: ONLINE (Dozing emoji in game means AFK)
> 
> [ If you notice that you're missing an item from the set I put in please let me know ASAP so I can fix that! Hated organizing the black and grey Rattan furnitures. BLEH! Thank you! ]
> 
> *THINGS CHANGED:*
> 
> - Now allowing up to 2 guests at a time. Expanded storage areas to the front left. Leave your inventory stuff there plz!
> 
> - Added items and updated wishlist!
> 
> - PAUSE AT EVERY 4th person (2nd group) for a break/adjustments on wishlist. First come first serve and you may come back again if you're here for the newer items (you are the few 3rd guest I will allow in at a time!)
> 
> 
> Hello everybody. I <3 this community for helping me out so much and want to spread some good around as beginning furniture/items can be such a butt to get!
> 
> Not required of course but I would love to catalog more of: My wishlist!
> 
> [Post to get your spot in and then edit to name the item(s) and color] ((Thanks so much btw!!))
> 
> [NMT items listed I'm willing to buy with IGB/NMTs. Just ask.]
> 
> 
> ~NOTES~
> 
> - From getting here until leaving people average from 20-35 min each. If you leave early it's back to into the que line for ya!
> 
> I'll DM you when you are almost up and if you don't respond within 15 minutes I'm moving on to the next person. You can reply back later and get dibs after the people I've alerted after you.
> 
> _____
> 
> - Except for the items you're allowing me to catalog I suggest not bringing anything in your inventory. Makes life easier.
> _____
> 
> - Please stay tidy! Put things back in the correct area best as you can.
> ______
> 
> - I am allowing* two guests at a time*! AND pausing every *4th* for a break/adjustment on wishlist. Will post at the top here when I'm gone for longer/done for the day.
> ______
> 
> - If you would like to bring something for me to catalogue it would be great if you can write out the names and colors for me and other peeps! (Just edit it after you claim your spot)
> _____
> 
> You are able to catalog everything here no limits!!! Just come and enjoy!
> 
> *Bolded = Most recently added*
> 
> Clothes~
> 
> - Dreamy dresses
> - Fairy dresses
> - Magical dresses
> - Simple visiting kimonos
> - Ancient sashed robes
> - Fairy-Tale dresses *+ hoods*
> - Fox masks
> - Ballet outfit
> - Bunny ears
> - Sheep costumes and hoods
> - Princess dresses
> - Giant Ribbons
> - Gothic headresses
> - Old commoner's kimono
> - Mage's Hats/Booties/Robes
> - Ruffled dress
> - Fashionable royal dress
> - *Flashy kimono*
> - *Facial hair (goatee, beard, mustaches)*
> 
> Furniture/Misc ~
> 
> - Antique furniture (all colors)
> *- Rattan furniture (all colors)*
> - Bathroom sinks
> - All 3 arcade machines
> - Elaborate kimono stands
> - Floor lights
> - Rocket lamps
> - Soft-serve lamps
> - Train sets
> - Pinball machines
> - Knife Blocks
> - *Stand mixers*
> 
> Comment here and I will DM you and like your post when it's your turn!


Can I come over? I have the cat tower, retro stereo, air circulator, and the changing room!


----------



## Ace Marvel

By any chance you have a kabuki actor yukata? I have the colorful plastic pool.


----------



## Luella

Treeleaf said:


> I would like to come over! I can bring a few items from your wishlist.





Nia said:


> Hi! I would love to come catalog   I can let you catalog a cute diy table (red) cute wall-mounted clock (sky blue) cute wardrobe (blue) heart doorplate (monotone) fancy violin (white), and I have a red sewing machine that you can keep!



Had a few issues so your wait is going to be a bit longer than usual. Thanks for your patience!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Teddy345 said:


> By any chance you have a kabuki actor yukata? I have the colorful plastic pool.



I do not have that unfortunately.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



madisonlane159 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I come over? I have the cat tower, retro stereo, air circulator, and the changing room!



Current que wait for you is:

- 1 group current
- 2nd group
- Wishlist update/break
- 1 group

Will contact you at a later time thru DM


----------



## SemiJames

I'd like to come over and catalog the floor lights, arcade machines, royal dress, and antique furniture please!  
I don't have anything from your wishlist however.


----------



## Luella

SemiJames said:


> I'd like to come over and catalog the floor lights, arcade machines, royal dress, and antique furniture please!
> I don't have anything from your wishlist however.


That's fine. And you are not limited in what you want to catalog btw.


----------



## SemiJames

Oh, okay cool! ❤


----------



## Luella

madisonlane159 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I come over? I have the cat tower, retro stereo, air circulator, and the changing room!





SemiJames said:


> I'd like to come over and catalog the floor lights, arcade machines, royal dress, and antique furniture please!
> I don't have anything from your wishlist however.



Current que wait:

- 1 group current
- 2nd group
- Wishlist update/break
- 1 group

You will be grouped later. I will send a DM at a later time.

ANY REQUESTS AFTER THIS WILL HAVE TO WAIT!!!

Posts will now be locked for now.


----------



## Luella

OPEN FOR A LIMITED TIME TONIGHT!

Only accepting 8 people total! 4 per group and it may take an hour to get to the second group. So if you're not able to wait for that please wait until I'm more available.


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm interested!


----------



## corlee1289

I would love to come by! (Again)


----------



## jelibear

Could I stop by?

Bringing you the copper towel rack, the wall mounted candle, and the yellow box sofa - please keep them!


----------



## Arabelle

I would love to stop by c:

Question- I have some stuff from your wishlist but not exact color.  Would you be able to customize it to different color if I bring them?


----------



## Quack

I’d love to catalogue the new stuff!


----------



## Luella

Arabelle said:


> I would love to stop by c:


And this will be the first group!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



Quack said:


> I’d love to catalogue the new stuff!



First of the second group


----------



## mintycream

I’d love to stop by for second group, but I don’t get off work for another hour and a half. Do you think you’ll still be open by then? If not, I’ll try another time


----------



## Luella

mintycream said:


> I’d love to stop by for second group, but I don’t get off work for another hour and a half. Do you think you’ll still be open by then? If not, I’ll try another time


I might not be. I can hold your spot for now. I update my status at the front page.


----------



## Karlexus

Very interested in cataloging here. I have a bunch of things on your wishlist... Not even sure where to start.


----------



## Luella

Karlexus said:


> Very interested in cataloging here. I have a bunch of things on your wishlist... Not even sure where to start.


It will be a bit before I allow group 2 in which you're a part of. But group 1 is going through faster than expected.

Take your time if you decide to bring stuff. I have storage areas that meet the 40 inventory space.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

Group 2:

2 spots open left


----------



## Junalt

Hi ^^ would love to come to catalog. I have a bunch of items from your wish list.


----------



## purple_vixen

I would love to come, please. I can bring the blue arcade chair and concrete garden faucet from your wishlist.


----------



## Luella

Junalt said:


> Hi ^^ would love to come to catalog. I have a bunch of items from your wish list.


3rd person for group 2. Thank you so much. 

First group is going by very quickly! So happy I'm able to allow more people in at once now.

Expect a DM later~

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



purple_vixen said:


> I would love to come, please. I can bring the blue arcade chair and concrete garden faucet from your wishlist.


And there we go for the last person on group 2!

First group is nearly done. Much faster than expected. Expect a DM with code later~


----------



## Luella

Gone for a few days but coming back with a giant amount!


----------



## FaerieRose

I was hoping you were posting because you were open again.  Well, have fun with whatever you're doing.

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020

Or wait, was the post you announcing you're back? I'm confused. Either way, could I come and catalog stuff whenever you're free?


----------



## Luella

FaerieRose said:


> I was hoping you were posting because you were open again.  Well, have fun with whatever you're doing.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020
> 
> Or wait, was the post you announcing you're back? I'm confused. Either way, could I come and catalog stuff whenever you're free?


I was gone for a few days lol

Send you a DM in a bit


----------



## Ace Marvel

Hi will love to visit, I have some of the items you are looking for, but most I'll have to order.


----------



## Milano

Hi! I would like to stop by. I have a few items from your wishlist that you can catalog


----------



## amylase

Hiya,
Would love to visit.
I have these items you can catalog: 
white ballet slippers
blue ballet slippers
yellow diner counter table
egg sushi costume
floor seat
laptop silver
light switch white

I also have a white lighthouse as well.


----------



## Luella

amylase said:


> Hiya,
> Would love to visit.
> I have these items you can catalog:
> white ballet slippers
> blue ballet slippers
> yellow diner counter table
> egg sushi costume
> floor seat
> laptop silver
> light switch white
> 
> I also have a white lighthouse as well.


Awesome! This marks 4 peeps so group 1! 

Would you like NMT or IGBs for the lighthouse?


----------



## Quack

Hi Luella! I’d love to catalog the new stuff.


----------



## Luella

Quack said:


> Hi Luella! I’d love to catalog the new stuff.


Hi! Gonna give the first four peeps some time and I'll send you a code for the second group.


----------



## FlashLaSmoke

Luella said:


> *STATUS:  ONLINE
> 
> THINGS CHANGED:*
> 
> - This is a huge update. Wait times may take longer than what is written in my notes.
> 
> - I will no longer pause after every 2nd group to edit my wishlist in order to speed up the process. If I dupe catalog for the day so be it, at least other people might benefit.
> 
> Hello everybody. I <3 this community for helping me out so much and want to spread some good around as beginning furniture/items can be such a butt to get!
> 
> 
> ___>>>
> Not required of course but I would love to catalog more of: My wishlist!
> 
> Nook Miles Items listed willing to buy w/ IGB/NMTs
> 
> [Post to get your spot in and then edit to name the item(s) and color] ((Thanks so much btw!!))
> ___>>>
> 
> 
> ~NOTES~
> 
> - From getting here until leaving people average from 20-45 min each. There's a lot to catalog!
> 
> I'll DM you when you are almost up and if you don't respond within 15 minutes I'm moving on to the next person. You can reply back later and get dibs after the people I've alerted after you.
> 
> _____
> 
> - Except for the items you're allowing me to catalog you should have an empty inventory. Makes life easier.
> 
> I have four large areas for storing items to the left side! Please greet me first so I can guide you to a free spot.
> 
> Also consider it an area for the other people to catalog as well.
> _____
> 
> - Please stay tidy! Put things back in the correct area best as you can.
> ______
> 
> - I am allowing* four guests at a time*! Plan accordingly. This means it may take awhile until it's your turn.
> ______
> 
> You are able to catalog everything here no limits!!! Just come and enjoy!
> 
> *Bolded = Most recently added*
> 
> Clothes~
> 
> - Dreamy dresses
> - Fairy dresses
> - Magical dresses
> - Simple visiting kimonos
> - Ancient sashed robes
> - Fairy-Tale dresses + hoods
> - Fox masks
> - Ballet outfit
> - Bunny ears
> - Sheep costumes and hoods
> - Princess dresses
> - Giant Ribbons
> - Gothic headdress
> - Old commoner's kimono
> - Mage's Hats/Booties/Robes
> - Ruffled dress
> - Fashionable royal dress
> - Flashy kimono
> - Facial hair (goatee, beard, mustaches)
> - Fedora
> - Tiara + Tiara/Hair
> - Bunny hoods + Bunny Dress + Bunny noses
> *- Fedoras
> - Crown + Royal Crown
> - Maid dress
> - Bubblegum
> - Chima jeogori
> - Bun wig
> - Wizard's Cap+ robe
> - Caveman tank + imitation cow skull
> - Victorian dress
> - Baji jeogori
> - Flapper dresses
> - Evening bag
> - Visual punk wig/outfit/dress/boots
> - Soft-serve hats
> - Small silk hats
> - Zap Suits/Noble Suits/Helmets/Boots
> - Viking tops/helmets*
> 
> Furniture/Misc ~
> 
> - Antique furniture (all colors)
> - Rattan furniture (all colors)
> - Bathroom sinks
> - All 3 arcade machines
> - Elaborate kimono stands
> - Floor lights
> - Rocket lamps
> - Soft-serve lamps
> - Train sets
> - Pinball machines
> - Knife Blocks
> - Stand mixers
> - Espresso machines + stovetops + grinder
> - Fortune-telling set
> - Coffee cups
> - Cypress bath + whirlpool bath
> - Automatic washer
> - Billiard tables + dartboard
> - Menu chalkboards
> *- Board Games
> - Hi-end stereo + Hi-fi stereo + Jukebox
> - Cardboard boxes
> - Accessories stands
> - Cat towers + grass
> - Amps
> - Candy machines
> - Popcorn machines
> - Street organs
> - Hamster cages
> - Bottle ships
> - Colorful wheels
> - Double-door refrigerators
> - Beach balls
> - Mixers
> - Deluxe washers
> - Sand castles
> - Chessboards
> - Book stands
> - Screens
> - Bathroom towel racks
> - Aluminum breefcases
> - Pop-up toasters
> - Globes
> - Skull doorplates
> - Kitchen Islands
> - Pot Racks
> - Microwaves*
> 
> Comment here and I will DM you and like your post when it's your turn!


Can I come shopping at your store  please?


----------



## jelibear

Could I visit for the new stuff? Here are the things I've got from your wishlist:

- ballet slippers (blue)
- ballet slippers (white)
- fragrance sticks (green)
- shaded floor lamp (yellow)
- loft bed with desk (pink)
- floor seat (dark wood, pale grass green)
- heart doorplate (purple)
- shiny bow platform shoes (white)
- shiny bow platform shoes (purple)
- shower set (silver)
- table setting (black, white)


----------



## Luella

FlashLaSmoke said:


> Can I come shopping at your store  please?
> 
> EDIT:  Oh sorry were you just calling my island a shop? Sorry! I'll send. DM code after the first group.


Sorry I blocked off the rest of the island to speed the process up.

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



jelibear said:


> Could I visit for the new stuff? Here are the things I've got from your wishlist:
> 
> - ballet slippers (blue)
> - ballet slippers (white)
> - incense (green)
> - shaded floor lamp (yellow)
> - loft bed with desk (pink)
> - floor seat (dark wood, pale grass green)
> - heart doorplate (purple)
> - shiny bow platform shoes (white)
> - shiny bow platform shoes (purple)
> - shower set (silver)
> - table setting (black, white)


I'll send you a DM for the second group later. Gonna give the first four some time since it's a big update.


----------



## jo_electric

Interested in deluxe washers and kitchen islands. Let me see what I have on your wishlist.

I’ll be bringing:
- White refrigerator
- Green throwback mitt chair
- Yellow rotary phone
- pink blue and white mobile
- Fireplace
- White den desk
- Brown den chair
- Flat screen tv in silver


----------



## Meira

I'm interested! I have these for you to catalog:


Spoiler: Here



Champion's pennant red
Diner chair yellow
Diner chair black
Diner counter chair yellow
Diner counter chair blue
Diner counter chair black
Diner counter table yellow
Diner dining table yellow
Diner mini table yellow
Diner mini table cream
Diner mini table black
Diner neon clock blue
Diner sofa cream
double sofa green
Egg-sushi costume
Laptop silver
mini fridge black
Outdoor bench black
Refrigerator brown
Rotary phone yellow
Serving cart white
Sewing project pink
Shaded floor lamp lime
Shower booth black
Simple kettle yellow
Throwback hat table red
Typewriter green
Wall-mounted tool board yellow
Wall-mounted TV (20 in.) silver



Also just wondering, we are allowed to take back our items after the session is done right? Haha I'm reading your thread and you mentioned having other people catalog as well.


----------



## Bellfont

Would love to come again


----------



## amylase

Luella said:


> Awesome! This marks 4 peeps so group 1!
> 
> Would you like NMT or IGBs for the lighthouse?



May I ask what color lighthouse you have? Maybe we can just trade lighthouses.


----------



## Luella

jo_electric said:


> Interested in deluxe washers and kitchen islands. Let me see what I have on your wishlist.


Will send a DM code later for the 2nd group.

This marks group 2! Anything beyond this is group 3.


----------



## xara

i’d love to join group 3! will edit this with any items that i have for you ;u;

edit: okay i checked and here’s what i can bring for you to catalog! 

electric bass (shocking pink)
heart doorplate (purple)
imperial dining lantern (red)


----------



## Luella

Meira said:


> I'm interested! I have these for you to catalog:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here
> 
> 
> 
> Champion's pennant red
> Diner chair yellow
> Diner chair black
> Diner counter chair yellow
> Diner counter chair blue
> Diner counter chair black
> Diner counter table yellow
> Diner dining table yellow
> Diner mini table yellow
> Diner mini table cream
> Diner mini table black
> Diner neon clock blue
> Diner sofa cream
> double sofa green
> Egg-sushi costume
> Laptop silver
> mini fridge black
> Outdoor bench black
> Refrigerator brown
> Rotary phone yellow
> Serving cart white
> Sewing project pink
> Shaded floor lamp lime
> Shower booth black
> Simple kettle yellow
> Throwback hat table red
> Typewriter green
> Wall-mounted tool board yellow
> Wall-mounted TV (20 in.) silver





Bellfont said:


> Would love to come again



You guys will be after group 2!

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



xara said:


> i’d love to join group 3! will edit this with any items that i have for you ;u;



Also group 3!

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



Meira said:


> I'm interested! I have these for you to catalog:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here
> 
> 
> 
> Champion's pennant red
> Diner chair yellow
> Diner chair black
> Diner counter chair yellow
> Diner counter chair blue
> Diner counter chair black
> Diner counter table yellow
> Diner dining table yellow
> Diner mini table yellow
> Diner mini table cream
> Diner mini table black
> Diner neon clock blue
> Diner sofa cream
> double sofa green
> Egg-sushi costume
> Laptop silver
> mini fridge black
> Outdoor bench black
> Refrigerator brown
> Rotary phone yellow
> Serving cart white
> Sewing project pink
> Shaded floor lamp lime
> Shower booth black
> Simple kettle yellow
> Throwback hat table red
> Typewriter green
> Wall-mounted tool board yellow
> Wall-mounted TV (20 in.) silver
> 
> 
> 
> Also just wondering, we are allowed to take back our items after the session is done right? Haha I'm ready your thread and you mentioned having other people catalog as well.



Yes! I have storage areas at the front.

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



amylase said:


> May I ask what color lighthouse you have? Maybe we can just trade lighthouses.


I have the black/white lighthouse but won't be able to grab it until later when I'm done.


----------



## cardboardcanaries

I’d love to come to your island  I’ll look through my items and see if I have anything you can catalogue!!


----------



## Hyllin

I'd love to come. I have a few things you can catalog


----------



## cardboardcanaries

cardboardcanaries said:


> I’d love to come to your island  I’ll look through my items and see if I have anything you can catalogue!!


Okay, I have:
simple kettle (yellow)
rotary phone (yellow)
fragrance diffuser (pink)
cute vanity (red)
piano bench (light green)


----------



## Luella

EDIT Bumped Hyallin to group 3. Will lock thread from here til catch up.

Had a disconnect so group one has to start again.

Wait list so far.

Group 1: [current]

Group 2: Quack, FlashLaSmoke, jelibear, jo_electric

Group 3: Meira, Bellfont, xara, cardboardcanaries, Hyallin


----------



## Luella

Good afternoon everyone! Diner set is here woohoo!


----------



## cardboardcanaries

I’d love to visit again!


----------



## xara

hi again! i’d love to visit again ;u;

i can bring the table setting (pink, white) and rotary phone (silver) for you to catalog!


----------



## Luella

cardboardcanaries said:


> I’d love to visit again!





xara said:


> hi again! i’d love to visit again ;u;



DMing you both in a few min.


----------



## swagdra

i'd like to visit! The items i can bring for you to catalog from your wishlist are ballet slippers (blue), formal paper (dark brown), incense burner (cherry blossom), outdoor table (red), refriderator (yellow), retro gas pump (green), ring (red), throwback container (black)!


----------



## rengetsu

I would like to come if you're taking more :3


----------



## Luella

rengetsu said:


> I would like to come if you're taking more :3


You make 4! Group 1 getting a group DM.

Next 2 beyond this will be staggered @15 minutes.


----------



## Khris

I would like to come!


----------



## Quack

Yellow and green analog kitchen scales, purple ballet slippers, red cute chair, floor seat in dark wood, formal paper in brown and dark brown, green garbage bin, cherry blossoms incense burner, white light switch, office desk in gray, dark brown low screen.
Pretty sure I can bring these, might update with more. Would love to visit again!

edit:
Red outdoor generator, blue garbage bin, light blue round space heater, white & red school chair, blue simple kettle, ivory tankless toilet, red throwback race car bed, yellow upright locker

These too!


----------



## baobei

i'd love to come by as well! ^^ will update my post with items from your wishlist

i can bring the following:

black garbage bin
silver rotary phone
yellow phone box


----------



## particleinabox

Hi, I'd love to visit! I have these items from your wishlist: brown changing room, navy cat dress, red wrestling figure, yellow locker.


----------



## Luella

Khris said:


> I would like to come!





Quack said:


> Yellow and green analog kitchen scales, purple ballet slippers, red cute chair, floor seat in dark wood, formal paper in brown and dark brown, green garbage bin, cherry blossoms incense burner, white light switch, office desk in gray, dark brown low screen.
> Pretty sure I can bring these, might update with more. Would love to visit again!



You guys will be staggered in 15min intervals once the first grouo has all joined. Will DM you with code!


----------



## drchoo

Interested! I'm looking through your wishlist to see what you have that I can bring for your catalog


----------



## Luella

baobei said:


> i'd love to come by as well! ^^ will update my post with items from your wishlist





particleinabox said:


> Hi, I'd love to visit! I have these items from your wishlist: brown changing room, navy cat dress, red wrestling figure, yellow locker.



You guys will be part of group 2 later.


----------



## DewDrops

I would love to come!
kikeebeth from Ellerose

I can bring the Red Throwback racer car!


----------



## Noctis

Hi I like to line up for the queue. I'm going to edit this with what I can bring soon!

*edit: *throwback racecar (red), office desk (white), imperial decorative shelves (blue), exit sign, folding floor lamp (yellow), throwback container (black and red)


----------



## KarinaKatrea

I would love to come, Karina from Kawaii ^_^


----------



## Karlexus

Hi, I'm interested in visiting again, willing to join a later group if necessary while I see what I have from your wishlist 
-Yellow garbage bin
-cherry blossom incense burner
-blue imperial decorative shelves
-plastic canister: white,  red
-Plastic pool: pink, colorful
-Retro fan: Green
-Kitty litter box: black
-baby bear: brown
-Throwback skull radio: Red, Ash
-Throwback race car bed: Red, pink
-Throwback hat table: black and orange
-Throwback wrestling figure: pink
-Upright locker
-outdoor bench: Green white
-outdoor table: Green white
-punching bag: Blue


----------



## Luella

drchoo said:


> Interested! I'm looking through your wishlist to see what you have that I can bring for your catalog





DewDrops said:


> I would love to come!
> kikeebeth from Ellerose



Part of the inital group 2 later.



Noctis said:


> Hi I like to line up for the queue. I'm going to edit this with what I can bring soon!





KarinaKatrea said:


> I would love to come, Karina from Kawaii ^_^



You are part of group 2, but staggered @ and 15min for entry.


----------



## jelibear

I'd love to come for the new stuff!

Stuff from wishlist:
- alpinist overalls (green)
- analog kitchen scale (ivory)
- cute floor lamp (yellow)
- ballet slippers (red)
- ballet slippers (purple)
- electric guitar (sunburst)
- garbage bin (green)
- refrigerator (pink)
- tapestry (bird)


----------



## Hyllin

I'd like to come by for the new stuff


----------



## Luella

KarinaKatrea said:


> I would love to come, Karina from Kawaii ^_^





Karlexus said:


> Hi, I'm interested in visiting again, willing to join a later group if necessary while I see what I have from your wishlist





jelibear said:


> I'd love to come for the new stuff!
> 
> Stuff from wishlist:
> - alpinist overalls (green)
> - cute floor lamp (yellow)





Hyllin said:


> I'd like to come by for the new stuff



Inital entries for group 3.


----------



## ataraxy

Would absolutely love to stop by 

Can bring the following from your wishlist:

Black cello
Silver desktop computer
Fish drying rack
Blue imperial lantern
Brown floor lamp
Gray office desk
Blue garbage bin
Blue outdoor generator
Pet food bowl
Red punching bag
Orange retro fan
Black notary phone
Blue typewriter
Black upright vacuum
Red throwback wrestling figure
Blue and pink throwback race car beds


----------



## Luella

ataraxy said:


> Would absolutely love to stop by



Stagger entry for group 3.


----------



## chips_523

Hello, I'd like to catalog some of your items if you are still open.


----------



## animal_hunter

may i come please? thanks


----------



## Luella

animal_hunter said:


> may i come please? thanks



Part of group 4.


----------



## Vadim

I'd also like to visit! I will bring you these items:

Double sofa
Exit sign
Fish drying rack
Floor lamp (natural)
Imperial decorative shelves (blue)
Outdoor generator (red)
Piano bench (green)
Punching bag (blue)
Refrigerator (yellow)
Throwback wall clock (yellow)


----------



## Luella

chips_523 said:


> Hello, I'd like to catalog some of your items if you are still open.


Sorry I don't feel comfortable allowing you to join due to the negative feedback.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Very rough estimates of time!

Group 1: Currently ongoing

Group 2: One hour

baobei
particleinabox
drchoo
Dewdrops

Stagger: Noctis, KatrinaKatrea

Group 3: Two hours

Karlexus
jelibear
Hyllin
ataraxy

Stagger: animal_hunter, Vadim


----------



## animal_hunter

Luella said:


> Part of group 4.



Am I a stagger entry for group 3 now? Or part of group 4? Thanks so much for doing this. If you stil need desktop computers i can bring the colors you need!


----------



## mintycream

I feel like I always catch you open when I’m at work lol. Hopefully I can take part in this one day before you stop


----------



## Luella

animal_hunter said:


> Am I a stagger entry for group 3 now? Or part of group 4? Thanks so much for doing this. If you stil need desktop computers i can bring the colors you need!


Sorry about that. You're on the stagger as I had to make an edit.


----------



## Inaudible Whispers

I'd like to stop by!

I can bring the following:
- pink ballet slippers
- blue cute chair
- natural humidifer
- white table setting
- blue wall-mounted tool board
- black cello 
- yellow and white garbage bin


----------



## Luella

Inaudible Whispers said:


> I'd like to stop by!
> 
> I can bring the following:
> - pink ballet slippers
> - blue cute chair
> - natural humidifer
> - white table setting
> - blue wall-mounted tool board
> - black cello
> - yellow and white garbage bin



Part of group 4.


----------



## duke-420

I'd like to stop by!


----------



## Luella

duke-420 said:


> I'd like to stop by!


Group 4 entry.


----------



## marumaru

Hi, I'd like to come!

I can bring:
- alpininist (blue)
- cute floor lamp (yellow)
- floor seat
- gears (copper)
- heart doorplate (orange)


----------



## Luella

marumaru said:


> Hi, I'd like to come!
> 
> I can bring:
> - alpininist (blue)
> - cute floor lamp (yellow)
> - floor seat
> - gears (copper)
> - heart doorplate (orange)


Group 4 entry.


----------



## Vadim

Luella said:


> Sorry I don't feel comfortable allowing you to join due to the negative feedback.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> 
> Very rough estimates of time!
> 
> Group 1: Currently ongoing
> 
> Group 2: One hour
> 
> baobei
> particleinabox
> drchoo
> Dewdrops
> 
> Stagger: Noctis, KatrinaKatrea
> 
> Group 3: Two hours
> 
> Karlexus
> jelibear
> Hyllin
> ataraxy
> 
> Stagger: animal_hunter, Vadim



You can scratch me off the list for now, it's already 3 am and I'm getting tired haha. I'd still like to catalogue your stuff another time! I'll still give you the furniture I listed when I'm able to visit you!


----------



## Noushky_poushky

Hey I’d love to come and catalogue.

I have these items ready for you to catalogue:



Analog kitchen scale yellow 

Cute floor lamp blue

Floor seat 

Oil barrel light blue

Pennant souvenir 

Pennant classic 

Plastic pool colourful 

Rotary phone black

Safe gold

Shower set gold

Studio spotlight blue

Studio spotlight orange (or it might be yellow) 

Studio wall spotlight pink

Throwback mitt chair white 

Throwback wrestlers : red, green and gold

Tv camera white 

Upright vacuum white

Upright vacuum black

Video camera


----------



## Luella

Noushky_poushky said:


> Hey I’d love to come and catalogue.
> 
> I have these items ready for you to catalogue:
> 
> 
> 
> Analog kitchen scale yellow
> 
> Cute floor lamp blue
> 
> Floor seat
> 
> Oil barrel light blue
> 
> Pennant souvenir
> 
> Pennant classic
> 
> Plastic pool colourful
> 
> Rotary phone black
> 
> Safe gold
> 
> Shower set gold
> 
> Studio spotlight blue
> 
> Studio spotlight orange (or it might be yellow)
> 
> Studio wall spotlight pink
> 
> Throwback mitt chair white
> 
> Throwback wrestlers : red, green and gold
> 
> Tv camera white
> 
> Upright vacuum white
> 
> Upright vacuum black
> 
> Video camera


Group 4 entry.


----------



## th8827

I would like to come back yet again.

For you to keep:

Frugal Outfit (both colors that you need)
Garbage Bin (green)
Incense burner (cherry blossom)

For you to catalog:

Throwback Skull Radio (white)
Harp (light brown)
Imperial Decorative Shelves (blue)

I also have all 4 colors of the Meme shirt if you want to catalog them.


----------



## Luella

th8827 said:


> I would like to come back yet again.
> 
> For you to keep:
> 
> Frugal Outfit (both colors that you need)
> Garbage Bin (green)
> Incense burner (cherry blossom)
> 
> For you to catalog:
> 
> Throwback Skull Radio (white)
> Harp (light brown)
> Imperial Decorative Shelves (blue)
> 
> I also have all 4 colors of the Meme shirt if you want to catalog them.


Meme shirts sound great! Tysm!

Group 4 entry.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

When I have my group 4 staggers I will lock the thread!


----------



## corlee1289

Hello! I would like to come! I have the complete imperial set on hand, list the items you are missing and I will bring them over!


----------



## Luella

corlee1289 said:


> Hello! I would like to come! I have the complete imperial set on hand, list the items you are missing and I will bring them over!


Group 4 stagger!

They're on my wishlist link at the first comment. Apprecuate it!


----------



## th8827

Luella said:


> Meme shirts sound great! Tysm!
> 
> Group 4 entry.


I also found the Ash colored Throwback Skull Radio in my closet, so I'll bring it along for you to catalog.

And pink Ballet Slippers and white and red Plastic Cannisters to keep.


----------



## Luella

Current list rough estimate time:

Group 2: On island; staggers in 15min

Group 3: One hour

Group 4: Two hours; One last stagger space left

Then that's it for the day!


----------



## Darkina

May I take the last stagger place? I'm going through your wishlist now to see what I can bring.


----------



## Luella

Darkina said:


> May I take the last stagger place? I'm going through your wishlist now to see what I can bring.


Whoo hoo! Yes you may. 

Locking thread now!


----------



## Luella

Bumpety-bump!


----------



## Ace Marvel

Hi! Luella I would love to visit again:
handcart (red)
Retro pump rust
ring (black)
Studio lamp (orange)


----------



## Quack

I would love to visit again! Yay!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'd like to come and visit again. I should have a few items on your wishlist that I can bring

e: I can bring:

 Double-sided wall clock (green)
 Handcart (yellow)
 Pennant (sports)
 Retro gas pump (white)
 Throwback hat table (white/blue)


----------



## Luella

Teddy345 said:


> Hi! Luella I would love to visit again:
> handcart (red)
> Retro pump rust
> ring (black)
> Studio lamp (orange)





Quack said:


> I would love to visit again! Yay!


Gonna give a couple more minutes to get more of group 1 in then I'll DM you guys.


----------



## zenni

Hiya! I'd love to come for the incense burners + others! I have blue dreamy pants and green wall clock you can catalog~


----------



## Luella

Teddy345 said:


> Hi! Luella I would love to visit again:
> handcart (red)
> Retro pump rust
> ring (black)
> Studio lamp (orange)





Quack said:


> I would love to visit again! Yay!





~Kilza~ said:


> I'd like to come and visit again. I should have a few items on your wishlist that I can bring





zenni said:


> Hiya! I'd love to come for the incense burners + others! I have blue dreamy pants and green wall clock you can catalog~



Initial group for group 1. Sending code now~


----------



## drchoo

Would love to stop by again to catalog the new items! 

Checking out your updated wishlist now


----------



## zetapsicq

Would love to stop by


----------



## Luella

drchoo said:


> Would love to stop by again to catalog the new items!





zetapsicq said:


> Would love to stop by



You guys will be my staggers. So once I have everyone before you on I will add you @:

drchoo: 15min mark
zetapsicq: 30min mark


----------



## Treeleaf

May I come by again?


----------



## Noctis

Hi, again. I'm interested in coming. I'll edit again with what wishlist items I can bring

*edit: *garbage bin (red), papa bear (checkered pink), retro gas pump (retro/brown), shades floor lamp (lime), studio wall spotlight (pink)


----------



## drchoo

Luella said:


> You guys will be my staggers. So once I have everyone before you on I will add you @:
> 
> drchoo: 15min mark
> zetapsicq: 30min mark


Appreciate it! I'll bring by the following that's on your list for you to keep:

Pennant (classic)
Studio wall spotlight (red)
Handcart (red)


----------



## Luella

Treeleaf said:


> May I come by again?





Noctis said:


> Hi, again. I'm interested in coming. I'll edit again with what wishlist items I can bring


Part of group #2.


----------



## shirocha

Hi! Could I come by?~ Let me check out your wishlist, and I'll edit what I can bring ^^

Edit: These are the only things I have right now from your wishlist T_T, but I'll bring you these!
-Hammock (brown, white)
-Handicart (blue)


----------



## Mikaiah

hi, I'm interested in coming

Mikaiah from Xanthye. At a glance, there's nothing on your wishlist I have on hand, unfortunately.  I could bring over my DIY recipes to add to your pile though


----------



## zetapsicq

Luella said:


> You guys will be my staggers. So once I have everyone before you on I will add you @:
> 
> drchoo: 15min mark
> zetapsicq: 30min mark


Thanks

I’d like to catalog the antique furniture sets, piano bench, refrigerators, kitchen island, instruments.

I can bring you the retro gas pump Red- yellow oil. I need to check the generator- I think mine is red.


----------



## Luella

Treeleaf said:


> May I come by again?





Noctis said:


> Hi, again. I'm interested in coming. I'll edit again with what wishlist items I can bring
> 
> *edit: *garbage bin (red), papa bear (checkered pink), retro gas pump (retro/brown), shades floor lamp (lime), studio wall spotlight (pink)





shirocha said:


> Hi! Could I come by?~ Let me check out your wishlist, and I'll edit what I can bring ^^





Mikaiah said:


> hi, I'm interested in coming
> 
> Mikaiah from Xanthye. At a glance, there's nothing on your wishlist I have on hand, unfortunately.  I could bring over my DIY recipes to add to your pile though



My inital group #2 peeps!

Mikaiah no need to bring anything. You're good. Not required.


----------



## theindiegay

If you're still taking people, I have a few things on your wishlist I could bring! The den chair, folding lamp, garbage bin, just to name a few.


----------



## Luella

zetapsicq said:


> Thanks
> 
> I’d like to catalog the antique furniture sets, piano bench, refrigerators, kitchen island, instruments.
> 
> I can bring you the retro gas pump Red- yellow oil. I need to check the generator- I think mine is red.


Thank you! There's no limit btw you can catalog everything.

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



theindiegay said:


> If you're still taking people, I have a few things on your wishlist I could bring! The den chair, folding lamp, garbage bin, just to name a few.


You'll be the first of the stagger tine for group 2.

So when I get the first 4 in I'll add you on 15min later.


----------



## theindiegay

Okay, I'll be standing by! gonna grab a few things from your wishlist first. you are a hero omg!!!


----------



## Hyllin

I’d like to come again


----------



## Luella

theindiegay said:


> Okay, I'll be standing by! gonna grab a few things from your wishlist first. you are a hero omg!!!





Hyllin said:


> I’d like to come again



Group #2 stagger peeps

theindiegay: @15min
Hyllin: @30min


----------



## theindiegay

Luella said:


> Group #2 stagger peeps
> 
> theindiegay: @15min
> Hyllin: @30min



Okay just lmk when you're ready! I have a whole bunch of gifts for you to keep for doing this!


----------



## Luella

theindiegay said:


> Okay just lmk when you're ready! I have a whole bunch of gifts for you to keep for doing this!


Currently still have group 1 peeps in. Takes about an hour-ish to do a complete cataloging. When I'm down to my two staggers from group 1 I'll send a DM to group 2 inital group to be invited.


----------



## theindiegay

Luella said:


> Currently still have group 1 peeps in. Takes about an hour-ish to do a complete cataloging. When I'm down to my two staggers from group 1 I'll send a DM to group 2 inital group to be invited.



Oh no rush! I'm just chilling. Just so I understand, you think I should check back in in like an hour and a half or so?


----------



## Luella

theindiegay said:


> Oh no rush! I'm just chilling. Just so I understand, you think I should check back in in like an hour and a half or so?


I would say just under an hour. Group 1 is almost done so group 2 will be getting a code soon.


----------



## theindiegay

Luella said:


> I would say just under an hour. Group 1 is almost done so group 2 will be getting a code soon.



Cool! Thanks again for your service!


----------



## Eir

I would like to come to visit. From your wishlist, I can bring a (green) double-sided wall clock and a (light brown) double sofa. Thank you so much!


----------



## Luella

Eir said:


> I would like to come to visit. From your wishlist, I can bring a (green) double-sided wall clock and a (light brown) double sofa. Thank you so much!



Group 3!

Group 2 has just been DM'd a code


----------



## cocoacat

Would love to come catalogue again if you're still taking people. Can bring a few items from your wishlist. 


Edit: Items I will bring:

cute sofa red
double wall clock green
dreamy sweater blue
hose reel red
helmet with goggles pink
pink kitty litter box
throwback wall clock red


----------



## ayla<3

could i come? i don’t have anything to bring atm tho sorry ^^;


----------



## stargurg

i'd love to come! looking thru wishlist now to see what i can bring c:


----------



## animal_hunter

hi may i come by?
Patchy from tamago


----------



## Luella

Eir said:


> I would like to come to visit. From your wishlist, I can bring a (green) double-sided wall clock and a (light brown) double sofa. Thank you so much!





cocoacat said:


> Would love to come catalogue again if you're still taking people. Can bring a few items from your wishlist.





ayla<3 said:


> could i come? i don’t have anything to bring atm tho sorry ^^;





momo.mofo said:


> i'd love to come! looking thru wishlist now to see what i can bring c:



My initial group 3!

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



animal_hunter said:


> hi may i come by?
> Patchy from tamago



Stagger 1 for group 3!

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020

One spot left


----------



## Mochiibunnie

Heya! I would love to stop by!  I have a white ring you can catalog and I can also grab a piano bench for you from my catalog if you’d like!


----------



## doofcake

i have the red studio spotlight and the light blue tankless toliet from your wishlist~
I'd like to come by and catalogue the floor lights, softserve lamps, and the cat towers please~


----------



## Luella

Mochiibunnie said:


> Heya! I would love to stop by!  I have a white ring you can catalog and I can also grab a piano bench for you from my catalog if you’d like!





doofcake said:


> i have the red studio spotlight and the light blue tankless toliet from your wishlist~
> I'd like to come by and catalogue the floor lights, softserve lamps, and the cat towers please~



Eh went over count but I can squeak you in, doofcake! Thread locked now.


----------



## Luella

Last day! Thanks everyone for helping me with all the cataloging. Went from around 800 down to around 70 on my wishlist. :3


----------



## xara

hiya! i don’t need to come by but i wanted to thank you again for doing this - you helped me expand my catalog a lot <3


----------



## KarinaKatrea

Hey there, may I come to catalog the new double sofas? =)


----------



## Meira

Hello! I would like to visit again 
Will bring all your listed Helmet with Goggles


----------



## Vadim

I'd like to visit! I wrote I  this thread a couple days ago but it was already pretty late haha.
Will bring: 
Wall-mounted TV (20 in.) in light blue
Throwback wall clock in yellow


----------



## Gracelia

I'd love to come over to catalog! Just taking a look at the wishlist to see if I can bring anything over.

I will be bringing over:
Orange Generator 
Black Shiny bow platform shoes
Light Blue Oil Barrel
Yellow Sewing Machine
White Throwback Container

+ I have a few others I can bring over, going to take a look after the event. Hope that's okay!


----------



## Sicariana

May I swing by? I can bring the yellow throwback wall clock and white vacuum!


----------



## Luella

KarinaKatrea said:


> Hey there, may I come to catalog the new double sofas? =)





Meira said:


> Hello! I would like to visit again
> Will bring all your listed Helmet with Goggles





Vadim said:


> I'd like to visit! I wrote I  this thread a couple days ago but it was already pretty late haha.





Gracelia said:


> I'd love to come over to catalog! Just taking a look at the wishlist to see if I can bring anything over.





Sicariana said:


> May I swing by? I can bring the yellow throwback wall clock and white vacuum!



Since a few of you have been here before gonna count this as the initial group 1.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Hey, if it's okay I'd like to sneak in and grab the new sets that I'm missing. If not, no worries, I'm just happy you were able to run this for as long as you have!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I would love to come catalogue! Unfortunately I don't have anything on your wishlist on hand.. and I can't time travel  is there anything else you'd like?

Eowyn from Ember


----------



## Luella

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I would love to come catalogue! Unfortunately I don't have anything on your wishlist on hand.. and I can't time travel  is there anything else you'd like?


Nah I'm good. No worries.

You'll help be my first stagger of group 1. So when I have the initial group in I'll DM you a code 15min after they started.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Can I come?  Emmaka from Destiny.


----------



## Noushky_poushky

Hi Lu. Missed out on my chance last time. Could I come along please? I’ll look through your list


----------



## ProfessorMiku

I'd love to come! I'll bring items from your wishlist, just gotta see which ones I have (I know it's at least 10)

Artio from Usra Major!


----------



## drchoo

I’d like to visit one last time!


----------



## Luella

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Can I come?  Emmaka from Destiny.


Yup! You'll be my stagger #2 for group 1. So I'll DM you a code 15min after the first stagger.

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Noushky_poushky said:


> Hi Lu. Missed out on my chance last time. Could I come along please? I’ll look through your list





ProfessorMiku said:


> I'd love to come! I'll bring items from your wishlist, just gotta see which ones I have (I know it's at least 10)
> 
> Artio from Usra Major!





drchoo said:


> I’d like to visit one last time!


First three of group #2.


----------



## Hedgehugs

I would love to stop by. I'll see if I can bring a few stuff from your wishlist as well!


----------



## Luella

Hedgehugs said:


> I would love to stop by. I'll see if I can bring a few stuff from your wishlist as well!


Mark you as the fourth person for group #4.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Luella said:


> Nah I'm good. No worries.
> 
> You'll help be my first stagger of group 1. So when I have the initial group in I'll DM you a code 15min after they started.



Thank you soo much I appreciate it ❤


----------



## Saturniidae

may i come and catalog too please if its not too late


----------



## nammie

ohh if youre still accepting people I'd love to come by!


----------



## Luella

Staggers for group #2 liked. Locking thread now!


----------



## Luella

Last 3 groups for this thread before shut down!


----------



## storybymori

I would love to come and catalog. I will bring the blue heart door plate and white round space heater from your wishlist.


----------



## nekko

I would love to come by!


----------



## mintycream

I’d love to stop by!


----------



## Luella

Waiting for one more person before DM for group 1 is sent.

Also unsure if it resets but I somehow trapped Sahara in the storage area. Haha and Raymond~


----------



## Quack

I’d love to catalog the Cute sets!


----------



## Luella

storybymori said:


> I would love to come and catalog. I will bring the blue heart door plate and white round space heater from your wishlist.





nekko said:


> I would love to come by!





mintycream said:


> I’d love to stop by!





Quack said:


> I’d love to catalog the Cute sets!



Group 1 part one DM getting sent!


----------



## duke-420

Still spots opened? I would like to come!


----------



## DJStarstryker

I would like to come please! 

Edit: Looked at your wishlist. I can give you the black phone box Nook Miles item.


----------



## Luella

duke-420 said:


> Still spots opened? I would like to come!





DJStarstryker said:


> I would like to come please!



Staggers for group 1. Will begin DM later when I get initial people in.


----------



## Hyllin

I’d like to come again. I can be one of staggers since I only need some of it


----------



## Luella

Hyllin said:


> I’d like to come again. I can be one of staggers since I only need some of it


DM sent


----------



## stellery

Would love to come if there is still room! I'm Minty from Mousse


----------



## mkyoshi7

Hi! I’m going to be on a walk for a bit, but I’d love to come catalog once I get back if you’re still open. Unfortunately I don’t have anything from your wishlist on hand at the moment. 

Alex from Orsterra


----------



## Luella

mkyoshi7 said:


> Hi! I’m going to be on a walk for a bit, but I’d love to come catalog once I get back if you’re still open. Unfortunately I don’t have anything from your wishlist on hand at the moment.
> 
> Alex from Orsterra


If the counts for group 3 are accounted for I will be locking the thread up.


----------



## elphieluvr

are you totally full? I’m Leila from Arendelle if you happen to have a spot open.


----------



## Luella

stellery said:


> Would love to come if there is still room! I'm Minty from Mousse





elphieluvr said:


> are you totally full? I’m Leila from Arendelle if you happen to have a spot open.


First two of group 2. Will wait for two more before a DM is sent.


----------



## corlee1289

Interested in joining! I only need to catalogue the new sets

Corrine from Ceresia


----------



## serudesu

Hi there!

Hana from Tsubaki would like to catalog the following sets:
- Antique furniture (all colors)
- Rattan furniture (all colors)
- Train set (spring)
- Menu chalkboards
- Microwaves (white)
- Harp (all colours)
- Fancy violin (natural + white)
- Shower set (gold) + Towel rack (copper)
- Macrame tapestry (white)

I have the blue heart doorplate and green throwback clock, you can just have those. ^.^

Thank you so much!! <3

EDIT;

I have a couple of DIYs, I can also drop there for others to learn. ^.^; 
I'll drop how many I can take. 
I have the following DIYs:

Log Stakes
Wooden-block stool
Leaf Umbrella
Classic Pitcher
Bamboo-shoot lamp
Light Bamboo rug
Bamboo Doll


----------



## Luella

stellery said:


> Would love to come if there is still room! I'm Minty from Mousse





elphieluvr said:


> are you totally full? I’m Leila from Arendelle if you happen to have a spot open.





corlee1289 said:


> Interested in joining! I only need to catalogue the new sets
> 
> Corrine from Ceresia





serudesu said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Hana from Tsubaki would like to catalog the following sets:
> - Antique furniture (all colors)
> - Rattan furniture (all colors)
> - Spring train set
> - Menu chalkboards
> - Microwaves
> - Harp
> - Fancy violin
> - Shower set + Towel rack
> - Macrame tapestry
> 
> I have the blue heart doorplate and green throwback clock, you can just have those. ^.^
> 
> Thank you so much!! <3



This makes the initial part of group 2!

I still have group 1 on the island so DM will be sent when they're down to the last few. It takes awhile to catalog everything when new.


----------



## ataraxy

would absolutely love to stop by again - can bring along some extra DIYs for people 

Ismail from Zenn-La


----------



## Rinpane

Hello, I would like to come by too if that’s okay? I will bring you the exercise ball, silver simple panel and  blue synthesizer from your wishlist. Keep them if you’d like!
I’ll be Rin from Shinsufiru. ^^


----------



## Luella

ataraxy said:


> would absolutely love to stop by again - can bring along some extra DIYs for people





Rinpane said:


> Hello, I would like to come by too if that’s okay? I will bring you the exercise ball, silver simple panel and  blue synthesizer from your wishlist. Keep them if you’d like!
> I’ll be Rin from Shinsufiru. ^^



My staggers for group 2! Will send a DM when all of the initial group 2 has arrived on the island.


----------



## baobei

hello! i’d love to stop by again for the new sets; i’ll bring over some of my extra diys


----------



## Karlexus

Hi, I’d love to stop by again, I have the purple Throwback wall clock for you and a few diys I can bring


----------



## mkyoshi7

Hi! Just got back home. I’d like to be added to group 3 if that’s ok. I’ll bring a couple extra DIYs!


----------



## Luella

baobei said:


> hello! i’d love to stop by again for the new sets; i’ll bring over some of my extra diys





Karlexus said:


> Hi, I’d love to stop by again, I have the purple Throwback wall clock for you and a few diys I can bring





mkyoshi7 said:


> Hi! Just got back home. I’d like to be added to group 3 if that’s ok. I’ll bring a couple extra DIYs!



First 3 of the last group! Waiting on 1 more and 2 staggers. Then shut down!


----------



## animal_hunter

May i come thanks!


----------



## Luella

animal_hunter said:


> May i come thanks!



Fourth of group 2. That makes the initial group 3. 2 stagger positions left.


----------



## under the tide

Would love to come too as a stagger if that's still ok!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'd love to come by as a stagger, Katy from Wakuwaku. I've got a small handful of items stated in your wishlist.

_Heart Doorplate (Blue)_
_Modern Office Chair (Red)_
_Studio Wall Spotlight (Orange)_
_Throwback Wall Clock (Gray)_


----------



## Luella

under the tide said:


> Would love to come too as a stagger if that's still ok!





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'd love to come by as a stagger, Katy from Wakuwaku. I've got a small handful of items stated in your wishlist.
> 
> _Heart Doorplate (Blue)_
> _Modern Office Chair (Red)_
> _Studio Wall Spotlight (Orange)_
> _Throwback Wall Clock (Gray)_



There's the last of group 3! Thank you everyone! <3


----------

